# Workload Thoughts?? After Election??



## mntview23 (May 24, 2012)

Things here in NV have changed quite a bit within the last 6 months, especially the REO workload!! Just seeing what everyone's thoughts are as far as if workloads will pick back up, a lot of people seem to be saying after the election is over things will be crazy busy because so many houses will be released??? Would love to hear opinions!! Thanks


----------



## Benluby (Sep 30, 2012)

It's going to have a lot to do with WHO wins the election, as to what really happens.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

It takes years to make changes in the political arena.

Houses are conveying quicker in our market and we are seeing P4C quicker than ever. 

There is an overall push to get these houses back on the market and off of the loss sheets. This is a good thing for us it creates a bubble within the bubble and ultimately leads to more work faster. Less bidding and BS work orders.

Less talk more action by the banks.

All good for us for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Go to DSNEWS.COM NO BUBBLE is comming they say It is going to tail off 

Great site to watch . A banker neighbor of mine said we are ina world of financial DUNG till 2015 BUY GOLD its going to go UP


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Agree. The bubble already was here. There will be an increase till Jan 1, 2013 to clear the "hold" properties then take a plunge.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We are getting more rehab approvals. Some of the lenders are ready to try to sell the repoes in better shape.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> Go to DSNEWS.COM NO BUBBLE is comming they say It is going to tail off
> 
> Great site to watch . A banker neighbor of mine said we are ina world of financial DUNG till 2015 BUY GOLD its going to go UP


We ARE in a bubble right now. It's a foreclosure bubble which is good for us and bad for the economy but it's a bubble just the same.

We are absolutely buried in work and I see no end in sight. We keep telling people no and different nationals are calling everyday. 

Now if I NEEDED work there would be none. LOL Murphy's law.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Doberman Properties said:


> We ARE in a bubble right now. It's a foreclosure bubble which is good for us and bad for the economy but it's a bubble just the same.
> 
> We are absolutely buried in work and I see no end in sight. We keep telling people no and different nationals are calling everyday.
> 
> Now if I NEEDED work there would be none. LOL Murphy's law.


 
Same here keep getting work and already having problem keeping up with what I have.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I think it depends A LOT on the market what you'll see.


Around here BOA sits on their houses for YEARS. 
Houses that I initial secured back in 09 and 10.................. Still sitting, some even have my original
postings in the window.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Been shifting from foreclosures to cash customers. About 1/3 of my work is cash now. At current rate of growth will be 50% in a month or two. 

Quit doing cleanouts about 10 months ago. Still get calls asking if I am willing to do them again. I ask have you doubled your flat rate. They say no. I say no. 

Now they want me to unf***k the mess the hacks leave behind. I give them a price that is not negotiable. Now I simply hire a local commercial demo company to haul off the trash & debris. They got bobcats and a fleet of dump trucks and dump trailers. They work, I take pics. Easy peasy. 

My current plan has me opening a tire shop this time next year. That will be my 3rd business. Once it is up and running I drop all bank work.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> Been shifting from foreclosures to cash customers. About 1/3 of my work is cash now. At current rate of growth will be 50% in a month or two.
> 
> Quit doing cleanouts about 10 months ago. Still get calls asking if I am willing to do them again. I ask have you doubled your flat rate. They say no. I say no.
> 
> ...


MOre power to ya Hope it works out and you can look at this industry in the rearview mirror. I have not gotten a TO in 2 months now just yards and maids it is scarry slow


----------

